# Games you wish someone would make..!



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

Finally got round to watching Firefly and can't help but want a MMO based in the universe! Read Dead Redemption in space basically!


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 2, 2010)

A multiplayer riot FPS.

The better you get the closer you get to ousting the government.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2010)

A proper, first person, 3D Pokemon or Zelda game.


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

A good organised crime sim, where you have to manage rackets, order hits, bribe politicians and so on. With violence kept down to realistic levels.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2010)

TES 5 



Santino said:


> A good organised crime sim, where you have to manage rackets, order hits, bribe politicians and so on. With violence kept down to realistic levels.


 
I'd play that!


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

Epona said:


> I'd play that!


 
I know!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

Santino said:


> A good organised crime sim, where you have to manage rackets, order hits, bribe politicians and so on. With violence kept down to realistic levels.


 
Yeah I've always liked the idea of a proper GTA online style game but with a market place inbuilt for selling things....


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I've always liked the idea of a proper GTA online style game but with a market place inbuilt for selling things....


 
It's not like GTA!  It's like Civilisation or Tropico or something like that!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 2, 2010)

Neuromancer or Bladerunner would make good rpg's imo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 2, 2010)

walking dead like fallout type post apocalypse thing... 

Instead of being infected instantly you could option to cut off your limbs...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2010)

DrRingDing said:


> A multiplayer riot FPS.
> 
> The better you get the closer you get to ousting the government.



there's an oldish one isnt there?  I swear i played one on old xbox.....

I was going to say a dealiest catch game...... but there is one,


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 2, 2010)

sim667 said:


> there's an oldish one isnt there?  I swear i played one on old xbox.....
> 
> I was going to say a dealiest catch game...... but there is one,


 
Are you thinking of Red Faction?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

A first-person RPG set in D&D's Planescape setting

A new XCOM style tactical game

A moon colony building game that's a combination of SimCity and Startopia


----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope the rumours are true and EA make a new Syndicate.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Heh used to love that game, played it tons in four player on the PSone...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2010)

yield said:


> I hope the rumours are true and EA make a new Syndicate.


 
That would be ace...played the first one so much!


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> A first-person RPG set in D&D's Planescape setting



I was pondering that idea the other day, Planescape: Torment is one of my all time favourite old computer RPGs and if the story was done as well as that it could be completely amazing.  I'd love to see similar depth of story and character development set in a 3d open-world environment, a PS:T x Morrowind style hybrid could well be the best game ever.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

Only if you can play as a Rogue Modron


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 3, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> walking dead like fallout type post apocalypse thing...
> 
> Instead of being infected instantly you could option to cut off your limbs...



This would be ace.


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2010)

A new Master of fucking Magic.

(As opposed to Master of Fucking Magic, which might also be interesting in its own way)


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

A modern space trading/fighting sim that has the realistic scale and physics of the old Elite games

A Babylon 5 themed empire-building strategy game


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 3, 2010)

CSS on XBOX

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/288411-Would-CSS-ever-come-out-as-Xbox-format?highlight=css

08-05-2009 13:55 and still the fucker have not


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

Epona said:


> TES 5 :hmm


 
Yes.  This.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> A modern space trading/fighting sim that has the realistic scale and physics of the old Elite games
> 
> A Babylon 5 themed empire-building strategy game


 
Ooooh second vote for that! A B5 online game where you can be a fight pilot all the way up to commanding a destroyer would be cool also...!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> A modern space trading/fighting sim that has the realistic scale and physics of the old Elite games
> 
> A Babylon 5 themed empire-building strategy game


 
Why not just play Eve?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Neuromancer or Bladerunner would make good rpg's imo.


 
Bindun. There was a six CD PC game of Bladerunner. Many multiple paths of play. Voight Kampff strangers and shoot them


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Why not just play Eve?


 
1. Subscription
2. Other people
3. Big but lacks the scale I was talking about (where it takes a week or more of game time to travel from a jump point to the inner system)
4. Not the sort of world building I like




			
				Kid Eternity said:
			
		

> Ooooh second vote for that! A B5 online game where you can be a fight pilot all the way up to commanding a destroyer would be cool also...!



Needs something with diplomacy and intrigue and silly accents IMO


----------



## YouSir (Nov 3, 2010)

Santino said:


> A good organised crime sim, where you have to manage rackets, order hits, bribe politicians and so on. With violence kept down to realistic levels.


 
Thirded, or fourthed - strange that it's never been done properly, there was one Mafia focused game way back when but it was all about the missions, you never got to properly manage things. Would be good in first person too, so as well as all the management you could get involved at the sharp end.


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

In all srsnss, who would I contact with a game proposal? I have mechanics worked out and everything.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> 1. Subscription
> 2. Other people
> 3. Big but lacks the scale I was talking about (where it takes a week or more of game time to travel from a jump point to the inner system)
> 4. Not the sort of world building I like



have you tried X3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

one where you all you do is wander about london killing people randomly. no story, just mayhem.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> have you tried X3?


 
Planets the size of beachballs and a system so complicated I couldn't even fly my spaceship


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> 1. Subscription
> 2. Other people
> 3. Big but lacks the scale I was talking about (where it takes a week or more of game time to travel from a jump point to the inner system)
> 4. Not the sort of world building I like
> ...


 
And the ability to command White Stars in the Shadow War...


----------



## no-no (Nov 3, 2010)

Elite, done properly and when I land my ship I want to be able to get out and play like GTA but in a space station.

I want to have a crew on my ship so I can board other ships too in fps mode. oh and the whole thing is online of course.

and one more game please  - *paradroid90* the amiga version not the c64 one, fucking excellent game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

no-no said:


> Elite, done properly and when I land my ship I want to be able to get out and play like GTA but in a space station.
> 
> I want to have a crew on my ship so I can board other ships too in fps mode. oh and the whole thing is online of course.
> 
> and one more game please  - *paradroid90* the amiga version not the c64 one, fucking excellent game



Yeah I like that idea too although dressed in B5 clothing.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Planets the size of beachballs and a system so complicated I couldn't even fly my spaceship



it's flawed but it's the closest thing to a proper, single player epic sci-fi sandbox that I can find.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2010)

A Bethesda style RPG set in London... but actual size. Maybe not all of it, but certainly zone 1. And you could get buses and tubes. But with a twist, obviously, otherwise it'd just be life. It'd need cool weapons and stuff, but it would be stealthy.


----------



## no-no (Nov 3, 2010)

as in babylon 5?

....X3 was pretty good, in truth it's probably better than the original elite, the ship designs were a bit poo though and it took waaay too long to get a decent amount of money together to buy a decent ship.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 3, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Neuromancer or Bladerunner would make good rpg's imo.



Bladerunner has been done.... was it an RPG? I can't remember .... it was good though


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

no-no said:


> ....X3 was pretty good, in truth it's probably better than the original elite,



Well maybe in absolute terms, Elite is 25 years old after all, but Elite was so utterly fucking groundbreaking at the time that it's not even close.

edit... so I suppose you're right


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2010)

A football game where you play only one single player who has to build a career.  It could be both strategy _a la_ football manager and matchplay like Pro Evo or FIFA.  Massively on-line or whatever the phrase is.  And a bit like tamagotchi and World of Warcraft, I suppose.

The boring sod who picks goalkeeper will no doubt make it to world cup finals.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2010)

A couple of years ago I got a fair way down the road designing a MMOWarfare thing. It would incorporate all 3 forces (land, sea & air) and be set on an off-the-shelf geographical model of earth. You'd get to choose which force you wanted to be, and would start out a grunt and could work your way up at least to captain level, then have a further 'test' for anyone who wanted to go up to officer class where you would actually be responsible for making tactical, and later strategic, decisions which the players below you followed and acted on. There was a lot more to it than this (espionage/spying elements, for example), but I then had to get a job which paid me money.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> A Bethesda style RPG set in London... but actual size. Maybe not all of it, but certainly zone 1. And you could get buses and tubes. But with a twist, obviously, otherwise it'd just be life. It'd need cool weapons and stuff, but it would be stealthy.


 
Vampires

Ooh there's a thought - a decent RPG based on Lukyanenko's _Night Watch_ series. Could be a bit like Vampire: Bloodlines but set in Moscow and more awesome.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2010)

What I'd love to see is a game that would work on multiple levels of time and space; mixing up Civ-like centennial strategizing with RTS, FPS and RPGs. Think a MMO WW2 game where you can play either the generals and politicians, a fighter pilot, a spy, a soldier, a civilian trying to resist invasion or anything in between. Fuck knows how that would work, but dammit i want!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 3, 2010)

Strategy C&C style game with famous religions/ organisations.
eg, Scientologists vs Catholics. 
Christians vs Church of Elvis.
Could make it ultra violent...


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 3, 2010)

um a game where you started off and developed a religion, um, to last the test of time.... so not a god game, but a prophet game... 

thirded on the zombie rpg... a left 4 dead rpg would be great... 

a decent properly tested game based on the Cthulu mythos (I know there has been cthulu ganes already, but they obviously haven't made the right sacrifices to the right unimaginable horror)

a neolithic rpg... not in a 'museum of creationism dinos versus cavemen way' ... more a birth of agriculture, hunting of big beasts, being hunted by predators, and fighting with rival groups, and discovering tools thing


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 3, 2010)

mattie said:


> A football game where you play only one single player who has to build a career.  It could be both strategy _a la_ football manager and matchplay like Pro Evo or FIFA.  Massively on-line or whatever the phrase is.  And a bit like tamagotchi and World of Warcraft, I suppose.
> 
> The boring sod who picks goalkeeper will no doubt make it to world cup finals.


 

Fifa 10 and 11 already do this. You make a virtual pro and then can play your offline career either from a third person view, controlling only yourself, or play as the whole team. You can also take you pro online and join a club or just play games of 11 vs 11 with random strangers. You have to build up their stats by completing different achievements (there are hundreds).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

TruXta said:


> What I'd love to see is a game that would work on multiple levels of time and space; mixing up Civ-like centennial strategizing with RTS, FPS and RPGs. Think a MMO WW2 game where you can play either the generals and politicians, a fighter pilot, a spy, a soldier, a civilian trying to resist invasion or anything in between. Fuck knows how that would work, but dammit i want!


 
Nice!


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 3, 2010)

I like a lot of the ideas. I'd buy a fair few of them.

What I want is a reissue of the old Psygnosis game Demolition Derby, but with more options to custom build cars. Just simple straightforward motorised mayhem without any serious complications or subtleties.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I like a lot of the ideas. I'd buy a fair few of them.
> 
> What I want is a reissue of the old Psygnosis game Demolition Derby, but with more options to custom build cars. Just simple straightforward motorised mayhem without any serious complications or subtleties.



I loved that game.

e2a oh no, wait it's not that I was thinking of.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 3, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Strategy C&C style game with famous religions/ organisations.
> eg, Scientologists vs Catholics.
> Christians vs Church of Elvis.
> Could make it ultra violent...


 
Awesome


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice!


 
I had this idea ages ago, but I'm damned if I can figure out how to manage the different time-levels. Unless, that is, the whole thing was in real-time mode, and if you wanted to play as a strategist that meant you'd actually have to sit through entire theatres of war.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I like a lot of the ideas. I'd buy a fair few of them.
> 
> What I want is a reissue of the old Psygnosis game Demolition Derby, but with more options to custom build cars. Just simple straightforward motorised mayhem without any serious complications or subtleties.


never played burnout?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to see more games developed for people on drugs. Like, I really like Rez when I'm in the right space of mind because there's not much to it, there's no violence or killing and its rhythmical and spacey and has a good techno soundtrack. You get into it, because there's a sort of loose goal of shooting a laser at space stuff but really its just more enjoyable because you're doing stuff to the rhythm of the beat and that is a pleasure in itself. 

I'd also like to see if they could invent a game that kind of immerses you in a totally new world (something like Pandora in Avatar is what I had in mind) and there would be no specific aim in the game, but you could explore the vast nature of the planet and communicate telepathically with living organisms or, interact with other people (possibly online in like-minded games communities), and you could do things like interact with Aliens in peace, or share new technology and ideas with each other in a non-hostile environment which isn't confined to earthly problems or obsessed with capital and material gain. A bit hippy perhaps but it would be nice to play something that put you in a different mindset and allowed you to virtually live out a new age fantasy.

Also, I'd like to see more games that generally build on the theme of you don't have to do 'anything' - but you could so what you like (I think the games community call it 'open world' or 'sandbox'). So, you could just become a citizen of a city for example and if you're a violently minded person you could just fuck shit up. Like become a serial killer or a crazed lunatic. And you'd have to escape civilian forces which would enact real life scenarios upon you, or not - you could live in a lawless anarchist society with no restriction on acts of self preservation. Alternatively, you could just become a normal citizen in either scenario and go about your life like in a Matrix type environment. I know there's the Sims but it looks lame by comparison. I'm thinking of something with better graphics and more realistic experiences with total freedom to do what you want. Not a kind of cartoon house or city to live in.

Also... it would be really cool if there were more games which were designed on actual real things that happen in the world. Like, it would be really great if topical games that already often get created with flash for the internet (and soon get forgotten about because they're crap and too simple) could actually be developed properly into full blown 3D games for Playstation and XBox. Some ideas I had were political/topical stuff so we could get a game where you got to play a terrorist who is tasked to assassinate Nick Clegg by infiltrating the government, or perhaps we could get a car chase game themed around George Michael on drugs, or even a game involving WAGS and Football players where you have to achieve ultimate wagdom by working the lower leagues, up to the premiership, and then maybe getting off with Beckham or something. Also I had this idea about inventing fictional scenarios for celebrities to fight each other where you could choose from a massive database of characters in a UFC style match - so we could pitch someone like Lady Thatcher against Jackie Chan or someone. Or even you could have celebrity dog fighting, where you chose which celebrity dogs get to fight each other to the death. You could have other animals involved too - it would be called 'Fight Zoo' or something.

Also, I'd like to see a game developed with a sports theme - but in this game all athletes are allowed unlimited access to drugs. So the skill of the game would be to field an entire team for the Olympics or whatever using different substances to become world champions. The skill would be in the development of the perfectly drug enhanced athlete, and the rest would come down to player skill.

It would be good as well if there could be a proper music 'Hero' game where you got to play REAL instruments and maybe kids would get better at playing real music instead of pressing buttons on a plastic guitar.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Rock Band 3 uses 'real' instruments...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I plug my Fender Strat into it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

No idea...


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> never played burnout?


 
Nope. Thanks for the tip. I'll look out for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Nope. Thanks for the tip. I'll look out for it.


 burnout revenge is the full name - complete mayhem - the aim is to do as much damage as possible whilst racing. there are even games in which you cause pile ups. great fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> burnout revenge is the full name - complete mayhem - the aim is to do as much damage as possible whilst racing. there are even games in which you cause pile ups. great fun!


 
Yup it's great, Paradise is pretty good too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup it's great, Paradise is pretty good too.


 
i was disappointed by that as my favourite feature was the demolition derby extravaganza i mentioned and they inexplicably dropped it for paradise.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

Blood Bowl


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

Burnout 3 was the best in the series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Which one was that?


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Blood Bowl


 
I think I've seen that.

Yes: http://www.amazon.co.uk/THQ-Blood-Bowl-Xbox-360/dp/B002TLSQQ8/


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Blood Bowl



Er... is this not to your liking then?

Edit: Fucking ninja'd...


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

Huh. Reviews are, um, mixed.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Which one was that?



Takedown.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

Santino said:


> I think I've seen that.
> 
> Yes: http://www.amazon.co.uk/THQ-Blood-Bowl-Xbox-360/dp/B002TLSQQ8/



Oh I didn't know about that, it looks poo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Takedown.


 
Ah yeah the one where you have to slam the shit out of the other cars? Yeah that was fucking cool!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish someone would make Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I wish someone would make Gran Turismo 5


 
I wish someone would make Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wish someone would make Duke Nukem Forever...



I thought they were making 'Duke Nukem' forever?


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm here all week!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2010)

DrRingDing said:


> Are you thinking of Red Faction?


 
no, its an old game, xbox or dreamcast maybe....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Santino said:


> I'm here all week!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Oh I didn't know about that, it looks poo.


 
Nah, its nay too bad... Exactly the same as the board game (the latest version).


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Nah, its nay too bad... Exactly the same as the board game (the latest version).



yeah, it's good actually.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2010)

Another speedball. God I loved speedball 2 on my amiga!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

G_S said:


> Another speedball. God I loved speedball 2 on my amiga!


 
I was sooo addicted to that game...there was a so called 3d version on the PSone if I remember rightly, don't think it was very good...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I was sooo addicted to that game...there was a so called 3d version on the PSone if I remember rightly, don't think it was very good...


 
Theres also a Pc version from 2008, speedball 2: tournament


----------



## no-no (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah it played like shit though, no crunch feeling when you tackled other players. If they make another version I want stats on player injuries as they are stretchered off the pitch.

populous needs to be remade properly too, thet ps1 version was utter crap, they spent too much time on the graphics. I thought Black and White would fill the niche but it had way too much micromanagement and every time you got your powers up so you could do some real damage the level ended. big disappointment

for now I'm just looking forward to project trico and the shadow of the colossus remake


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> It would be good as well if there could be a proper music 'Hero' game where you got to play REAL instruments and maybe kids would get better at playing real music instead of pressing buttons on a plastic guitar.


 
The Pro mode in Rock Band 3 is getting closer to this - eg you can buy guitar controllers that have button for every fret and strings you strum.


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2010)

no-no said:


> for now I'm just looking forward to project trico and the shadow of the colossus remake



Yes I'm saving up for that and Last Guardian. 


> Along with Ico, Shadow of the Colossus will be released in the _Ico and Shadow of the Colossus: The Collection_ for the PlayStation 3 in Spring 2011 which will feature HD graphics, Trophy and 3D support


wiki


----------



## no-no (Nov 8, 2010)

holy moly, I didn't know they were remaking ico too, never played that one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 13, 2010)

Elite, as a couple of previous posters have mentioned.


----------



## loud 1 (Nov 14, 2010)

i wish they would remake midtown madness 3..

what a game.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sons of anarchy, the computer game....... in the style of red dead redemption


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Sons of anarchy, the computer game....... in the style of red dead redemption


 
Lost and the Damned...


----------



## handyman121 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd like to be able to drive around every street in my town with a camera, then load it into a game to race on.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Lost and the Damned...


 
I know, but i already traded in liberty city which you need (its an add on for it)....

liberty city would cost me £10 to buy, lost and damned is £20...... and as its just an add on, it will only be a few missions innit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a standalone game on mine (PS3)...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2010)

really?

where did u buy it from?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 18, 2010)

PS3:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft...FY2Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290086865&sr=8-2

Xbox:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1290086928&sr=8-1

Both standalone.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2010)

A Pokemon mmo  - license to print money, surely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2010)

a remake of ultima: stygian abyss could work well. It was a fp one rather than thew usual top down party style of ultima.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> PS3:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft...FY2Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290086865&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


 
BOOOYA, xmas list 

Is it good?


----------



## TAE (Nov 19, 2010)

Two games:
Pirate ship game where you actually get to sail a 'tall ship' in 1st person view - a bit like the Silent Hunter submarine game.
First person Wild West game where you can develop your ranch or go gold digging and visit the local town for buying supplies.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

TAE said:


> Two games:
> Pirate ship game where you actually get to sail a 'tall ship' in 1st person view - a bit like the Silent Hunter submarine game.
> First person Wild West game where you can develop your ranch or go gold digging and visit the local town for buying supplies.


 
I'd like a sailing game tbh....... a match racing one would be quite cool.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I'd like a sailing game tbh....... a match racing one would be quite cool.


 
I loved the sailing in Zelda WindWaker


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> BOOOYA, xmas list
> 
> Is it good?


 
Yeah, tbh, I thought they were better than the main game.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I loved the sailing in Zelda WindWaker



I have never once played zelda..... 



stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, tbh, I thought they were better than the main game.


 
Awesome..... Ill probably get them then..... is there online play too?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I have never once played zelda.....



I adore them, always a pleasure to play.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 26, 2010)

microsft did do a sail racing sim
a cold war goes hot fps with the red hordes tea drinking and lots of swearing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd love a new version of Elite, but one that was on the xbox360...


----------



## The Groke (Feb 9, 2011)

Epic RPG a la Baldurs Gate 2 or summat, set in Iain M Bank's Culture universe.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd love a new version of Elite, but one that was on the xbox360...



hell yeah! I'm old enough to understand what the hell is going on this time. It confused the hell out of me when i was 6!

I want a new x-wing game(vs tie fighter if it has to be). I enjoyed xwing a lot and there hasn't been a decent modern combat flight sim for time now(falcon 4 was the last) therefore i want one set in space and i want it star wars themed, its only fair.

Oh and also i want a monkey island style game but hitch hikers guide to the galaxy.

dave


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like one of those run around & shoot everything type games, but where all the graphics are done as magic eye images.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to see the spec ops section of MW2 expanded into an 8 player game. How cool would it be to work with your team to carry out an objective? So you would all have specific roles to carry out and if you don't the mission fails.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I want to see the spec ops section of MW2 expanded into an 8 player game. How cool would it be to work with your team to carry out an objective? So you would all have specific roles to carry out and if you don't the mission fails.


 
Isn't this the basis for SOCCOM & America's Army? I know that in AA if you go in arcade stylee you will die, quickly, and get hammered by your sqaud-mates.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2011)

AA never had a console or UK release, though.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2011)

Lawnmower Man in the style of Rez or something to play when tripping


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Isn't this the basis for SOCCOM & America's Army? I know that in AA if you go in arcade stylee you will die, quickly, and get hammered by your sqaud-mates.



Yes but not as HARDCORE MAN! I played AA on the PC and I fucking hated it. So you would be playing against the AI but with real people in your squad.

Say you had to storm a compund, you had your dedicated snipers, demolitions experts and then the assault team. All had thier own roles to the success of the mission.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 9, 2011)

> Yes but not as HARDCORE MAN!



Wimp 

I agree with the premise tho - a couple of years ago I toyed around with the outline for a military MMORPG featuring all four military branches (taking US theatre terms - ground, sea, air, space) where you'd start as a grunt and could (in theory) work your way up to being a commander with responsibilty for ordering people into battle (and no, I hadn't worked out the fine detail stuff either), on realistically sourced geo-maps. I also thought about how you could introduce a spy element (given the way that off-game communities would work) and a few other things.

However, like many of my _grands projets_ it's currently half-formed on some bits of A4 somewhere in my desk.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I want to see the spec ops section of MW2 expanded into an 8 player game. How cool would it be to work with your team to carry out an objective? So you would all have specific roles to carry out and if you don't the mission fails.


 
That would be fucking brilliant, although I'd actually like Battlefield to have a spec ops type thing going on too...


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 9, 2011)

I also concur with the Spec Ops idea. By far and away the best bit of MW2. Well, that and the snow level.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2011)

and the airport level. So so relaxing.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Wimp
> 
> I agree with the premise tho - a couple of years ago I toyed around with the outline for a military MMORPG featuring all four military branches (taking US theatre terms - ground, sea, air, space) where you'd start as a grunt and could (in theory) work your way up to being a commander with responsibilty for ordering people into battle (and no, I hadn't worked out the fine detail stuff either), on realistically sourced geo-maps. I also thought about how you could introduce a spy element (given the way that off-game communities would work) and a few other things.
> 
> However, like many of my _grands projets_ it's currently half-formed on some bits of A4 somewhere in my desk.



Well I think the closest thing so far to that kind of idea was World in Conflict. The last game I was playing before my PC died.

From Wikipedia:

The player may choose one of four roles in battle: infantry, air, support or armor. The infantry role gives access to various infantry squads such as anti-tank teams, snipers, and light transport vehicles whereas armor allows players to use various classes of tanks, the dominant direct fire land combat unit of the game. Players choosing the air role have access to anti-armor, air superiority, scout and transport helicopters. Finally, the support role contains anti-air, artillery, and repair units. Each role's basic units can be purchased by everyone but are more expensive for players with a different role. In addition, each role has its own exclusive units, that aren't available for purchase from other roles.

The maps were great and you could zoom down to pretty much POV level or right out for a whole battlefield view. Plus it had "Tactical aids" such as an A-10 anti-tank run or bridge repair or tactical nukes or heavy air stirkes. These were earned by accumulating tactical points from capturing points on the map or inflicting damage on enemy uints. You could transfer your own tac points to another player also so it encouraged teamwork. The coolest game I played resulted in me launching three tactical nukes at the same time and wiping out the enemy. 



Kid_Eternity said:


> That would be fucking brilliant, although I'd actually like Battlefield to have a spec ops type thing going on too...



It has a mode called "Onslaught" where you and three other players battle a whole army of bots. You have to pay for it as DLC though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2011)

There's specific roles and functions/goals in MAG, but I dunno how it actually works.

I do know if you go running off trying to lone wolf it, you'll get merked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Wimp
> 
> I agree with the premise tho - a couple of years ago I toyed around with the outline for a military MMORPG featuring all four military branches (taking US theatre terms - ground, sea, air, space) where you'd start as a grunt and could (in theory) work your way up to being a commander with responsibilty for ordering people into battle (and no, I hadn't worked out the fine detail stuff either), on realistically sourced geo-maps. I also thought about how you could introduce a spy element (given the way that off-game communities would work) and a few other things.
> 
> However, like many of my _grands projets_ it's currently half-formed on some bits of A4 somewhere in my desk.


 
Heh I did something similar years back but for a Babylon 5 online game, using Elite as part of the inspiration but allowing for ranking from Star Fury pilot to Captain of destroyer class ships...and yeah I have a stack of A4 files sitting around with outlines for all kinds of crap...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> I also concur with the Spec Ops idea. By far and away the best bit of MW2. Well, that and the snow level.


 
That snow level was quality. But yeah SO was bloody great. Treyarch were idiots for not continuing it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well I think the closest thing so far to that kind of idea was World in Conflict. The last game I was playing before my PC died.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> ...




Yeah I got that, it's quite fun but you need a good team of people with head sets to get anything out of it...koff koff...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I got that, it's quite fun but you need a good team of people with head sets to get anything out of it...koff koff...



I'll have a word with Kav


----------

